# Lederer Skillung 300+



## Ghosar (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, bei welchem Meister ich Lederverarbeitung >300 erlernen kann? Ist Peter Galen der Richtige?

Ach ja:
Ally
N811
lvl 47
Kürschner 300
Ledervera. 300
First Aid 222

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Ghosar

P.S.: Hab mich im Forum totgesucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. März 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, bei welchem Meister ich Lederverarbeitung >300 erlernen kann? Ist Peter Galen der Richtige?
> 
> ...



Hab auf die Schnelle nix dt. gefunden, aber hier:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Trainers%2C_Leatherworking

Also mit Lv47 wirst du bei Lederverarbeitung nicht weiter kommen - dazu musst du in die Scherbenwelt.

Gilt meines Wissens prinzipiell für alle Berufe ab 300.


----------



## Ghosar (30. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hab auf die Schnelle nix dt. gefunden, aber hier:
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Trainers%2C_Leatherworking
> 
> ...




Hallo Kwatamehn,

das ging ja fix. Englisch ist OK. Vielen Dank

Ghosar

BTW: Bist du Fan von Richard Chamberlain?


----------



## whiti (30. März 2007)

also ich meine ich hab hier im forum gelesen das der skill bis 375 ab einem level von 50 erlernbar ist, kleines problem, der lehrer ist in der scherbenwelt und das portal erst ab level 58 betrtbar.

es gibt aber die möglichkeit das dich ein mage oder auch ein hexer dich in die scherbenwelt porten kann und du dann dort dein beruf erweitern kannst.

gruss
whity


----------



## Ghosar (4. April 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> also ich meine ich hab hier im forum gelesen das der skill bis 375 ab einem level von 50 erlernbar ist, kleines problem, der lehrer ist in der scherbenwelt und das portal erst ab level 58 betrtbar.
> 
> es gibt aber die möglichkeit das dich ein mage oder auch ein hexer dich in die scherbenwelt porten kann und du dann dort dein beruf erweitern kannst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Whity,

sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Vielen Dank für die Info. So etwas hatte ich schon befürchtet. Bis du sicher, dass man ohne BC trotzdem dort hin geportet werden kann?

Cruz

Ghosar


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. April 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> Hallo Whity,
> 
> sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Vielen Dank für die Info. So etwas hatte ich schon befürchtet. Bis du sicher, dass man ohne BC trotzdem dort hin geportet werden kann?
> 
> ...




Nö, also ohne BC wirst nicht hinkommen.

Er meint, daß du "normal" durch´s Portal nur mit Lv58 kommst, hingeportet werden geht aber eigentlich "immer".

Voraussetzung ist aber klarerweise Burning Crusade installiert.


----------



## Ghosar (4. April 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nö, also ohne BC wirst nicht hinkommen.
> 
> Er meint, daß du "normal" durch´s Portal nur mit Lv58 kommst, hingeportet werden geht aber eigentlich "immer".
> 
> Voraussetzung ist aber klarerweise Burning Crusade installiert.




Es hat halt nich alles nur Vor- und Nachteile...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit lvl48 lohnt sich BC meines Erachtens noch nicht für mich. Ausserdem kommt ja hoffentlich bald der Sommer und die Grillsaison, da wird dann eh weniger gespielt (gilt natürlich nur für mich).

thx für die schnelle Antwort

ghosar


----------

